#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-04-27
<PontusOhman> vulfgar: Mindre bra att du gick ut med att omröstningen stänger 19.00 =/
<vulfgar> PontusOhman: Jag missade att det är UTC som gäller på LP.
<HakanS> Hej och välkomna till loco-mötet.
<HakanS> Innan vi drar igång mötet ber jag alla som ännu inte gjort det, att läsa mötesreglerna
<HakanS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/Riktlinjer
<HakanS> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Apr 27 18:31:00 2011 UTC.  The chair is HakanS. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<HakanS> Vilka är här för att närvara vid mötet?
<HakanS> Ange gärna ert launchpad-id
<HakanS> HakanS
<vulfgar> vulfgar
<Christoffer> christoffer-holmstedt
<PontusOhman> PontusOhman
<gusnan> gusnan
<vulfgar> För info kommer jag att vara tvungen att avvika från datorn då och då, vänta INTE på mej vid omröstningar
<HakanS> #topic Val av mötesordförande
<meetingology> TOPIC: Val av mötesordförande
<HakanS> Förslag tack.
<vulfgar> sittande
<PontusOhman> +1
<HakanS> Några fler förslag?
<PontusOhman> Ne
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<gusnan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from gusnan
<PontusOhman> +1
<HakanS> +0
<meetingology> +1 received from PontusOhman
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Votes for:3 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<Christoffer> Skriv "0" för att registrera Abstention
 * HakanS skäms för att han inte lärt sig detta
<HakanS> #topic Val av protokollförare.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Val av protokollförare.
<HakanS> Förslag tack.
<Christoffer> PontusOhman
<HakanS> Några fler förslag?
<vulfgar> nix
<PontusOhman> Hmmm :)
<PontusOhman> Inte mig emot!
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi välja PontusOhman till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja PontusOhman till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<PontusOhman> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from PontusOhman
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<gusnan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from gusnan
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja PontusOhman till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #topic Godkännande av protokoll från senaste mötet.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Godkännande av protokoll från senaste mötet.
<HakanS> Protokollet finns här: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te9/protokoll
<Christoffer> Inga invändningar
<HakanS> Någon som behöver mer tid för genomläsning?
<PontusOhman> Ne
<fdsvensson> läsa vadå ?
<HakanS> fdsvensson: Protokollet från föregående möte.
<fdsvensson> Aha.  ingen historia här. Sorry
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<PontusOhman> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from PontusOhman
<vulfgar> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from vulfgar
<gusnan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from gusnan
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<fdsvensson> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fdsvensson
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Votes for:6 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> Nästa punkt är: Presentation av Team Leader och Team Contact.
<vulfgar> Det är en kvart kvar av omröstningen. Mitt fel, missade att LP kör med UTC
<HakanS> Eftersom omröstningen inte är klar förrän om 15 min. tycker jag att vi går vidare till punkt 6.
<HakanS> #topic Planering av release-fester.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Planering av release-fester.
<fdsvensson> +1
<PontusOhman> +1
<vulfgar> +1
<HakanS> Någon som har något att rapportera angående releasefester?
<Christoffer> !
<HakanS> Christoffer har ordet.
<Christoffer> Vad är tanken med denna punkt? ...ska det vara en stående punkt framöver eller är det inför Natty?
<Christoffer> slut
<HakanS> Inför Natty tänkte jag.
<HakanS> Har sett i forumet att det ev. blir något i Stockholm och Göteborg.
<PontusOhman> Inget uppe i Sundsvall denna gång, dock något vi kommer titta på tills nästa släpp!
<fdsvensson> vad vet våt TC?
<fdsvensson> VÃ¥r
<PontusOhman> Enda jag vet är det som vi ser på forumet, om att det är i Göteborg samt Stockholm.
<fdsvensson> Fortsätt Håkan
<HakanS> Kan kanske behöva utses någon sammanhållande för detta till nästa släpp i oktober.
<vulfgar> !
<HakanS> Vulfgar har ordet.
<Christoffer> !
<vulfgar> Det är nödvändigt att ha en som är ansvarig på varje ställe. Om man kollar i forumet så verkar det sannolikt att releasefesten i Göteborg brinner inne
<vulfgar> När Ulsak höll i festerna där så hade vi mängder av deltagare.
<HakanS> !
<PontusOhman> !
<vulfgar> gärna någon som håller i det hela centralt oxå, kanske TC
<vulfgar> slut
<HakanS> Jag mejlade Ulsak för några veckor sedan angående detta, men har inte fått något svar.
<HakanS> Slut.
<HakanS> PontusOhman har ordet.
<PontusOhman> Christoffer: har ordet före mig!
<HakanS> Förlåt. Christoffer har ordet.
<Christoffer> Givetvis behövs det någon som drar i det men tror inte en jakt efter någon ansvarig är rätt väg att gå. Är det någon som är intresserad så kommer den personen dra i det. Sedan är det viktigt att sprida många filmer/foton och lyckade fester så att release-fester sprids till andra platser.
<Christoffer> slut
<HakanS> PontusOhman har ordet.
<PontusOhman> Jag drog upp ett inlägg idag som har läst av ett x antal men endast besvarats av 1 när det kommer till rollerna TC och TL.
<PontusOhman> Därför skulle jag uppskatta om alla kunde nu ta sig tid att läsa:
<PontusOhman> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=53659
<HakanS> +
<PontusOhman> Och jämföra versionerna som vi har på vår sida, samt den jag hittade i PDF'en som Amelia skrivit en gång.
<fdsvensson> +
<HakanS> PontusOhman: Det kommer som punkt 5 på mötet.
<PontusOhman> Bra bra :)
<PontusOhman> Då säger jag slut då :)
<HakanS> fdsvensson har ordet.
<fdsvensson> Tar det då,slut
<HakanS> Någon som har något mer att säga angående releasefester?
<PontusOhman> Nix
<vulfgar> Ursäkta att jag bryter in. Det blev dött lopp mellan HakanS och En Broder Tuck i omröstningen. Pontus fick förnyat förtroende som TC. Jag måste försvinna några minuter nu
<Christoffer> Inget mer om releasefester
<HakanS> DÃ¥ hoppar vi tillbaks i agendan.
<HakanS> #topic Presentation av Team Leader och Team Contact.
<meetingology> TOPIC: Presentation av Team Leader och Team Contact.
<HakanS> I valet av Team Leader blev resultatet: En Broder Tuck 12 röster, HakanS  12 röster, 2 blankröster.
<HakanS> I valet av Pontus som Team Contact blev resultatet: 17 för, 8 mot.
<HakanS> Vi har en TC i alla fall.
<HakanS> Hur gör vi med TL?
<fdsvensson> +
<PontusOhman> Jepp, och vi får köra en till röstning gällande TL tillsvidare :)
<Christoffer> !
<HakanS> fdsvensson har ordet.
<fdsvensson> Håkan är ju tillsvidare anställd :) Det är väl bara att köra en omröstning. Slut
<PontusOhman> !
<HakanS> Christoffer har ordet.
<Christoffer> Instämmer. Ny omröstning och få fler att rösta, mer marknadsföring...fler email.
<Christoffer> slut
<HakanS> PontusOhman har ordet.
<HakanS> !
<PontusOhman> Kommer jag inte ihåg helt fel från förra årets röstning så sades det att blir det jämt, så sitter nuvarande kvar tills ny omröstning är avklarad. Men Vulfgar har ju koll på detta eftersom det var hon själv som sa det har jag för mig. (OBS! Jag lägger inte orden i munnen nu på henne, utan bara att jag drar mig till minnes att orden är hennes.) Slut!
<HakanS> Vulfgar, kan du hålla i omvalet?
<HakanS> Slut.
<fdsvensson> vulfgar e´ inte här. Slut
<HakanS> #vote Ska HakanS sitta kvar tills vidare, och vi kör en ny valomgång så snart som möjligt?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Ska HakanS sitta kvar tills vidare, och vi kör en ny valomgång så snart som möjligt?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<Christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<gusnan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from gusnan
<fdsvensson> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fdsvensson
<PontusOhman> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from PontusOhman
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Ska HakanS sitta kvar tills vidare, och vi kör en ny valomgång så snart som möjligt?
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #topic Diskussion och beslut om LoCots organisation (Bordlades på mötet den 2/2).
<meetingology> TOPIC: Diskussion och beslut om LoCots organisation (Bordlades på mötet den 2/2).
<fdsvensson> !
<HakanS> Diskussion i forumet http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=52371
<vulfgar> Tillbaka
<HakanS> fdsvensson har ordet.
<HakanS> Stopp ett tag.
<HakanS> Vulfgar, kan du hålla i omvalet?
<fdsvensson> Det borde tas efter omvalet.slut
<vulfgar> Ja, det kan jag. lägger upp något om detta senare ikväll/natt
<HakanS> Tack.
<fdsvensson> Det borde tas efter omvalet.slut
<HakanS> Tillbaks till nuvarande punkt.
<PontusOhman> !
<HakanS> PontusOhman har ordet.
<Christoffer> !
<PontusOhman> Jag håller med fdsvensson att vi borde ta och styra upp detta efter omvalet. Vad rollen som TC samt TL betyder och hur vi ska jobba för att nå ett gemensamt mål och inte jobba olika individer mot olika mål.
<PontusOhman> Slut!
<HakanS> Christoffer har ordet.
<Christoffer> Varför skjuta på det nu? Vi kommer inte hinna speciellt långt bara på ett möte så jag känner att det är lika bra att ta en diskussion nu.
<Christoffer> slut
<fdsvensson> !
<HakanS> fdsvensson har ordet.
<fdsvensson> Varför stressa detta plötsligt? Gissa om det blir fler som snackar om två läger :( Slut
<Christoffer> +
<HakanS> Christoffer har ordet.
<Christoffer> Det är inget som stressas. Inget beslut kommer kunna tas idag...mer än att bordlägga det ytterliggare men min förhoppning är att vi kan återta där vi la dialogen på is i februari.
<fdsvensson> +
<HakanS> fdsvensson har ordet.
<Christoffer> Till nästa möte hoppas jag att vi har kommit en bit påvägen.
<Christoffer> jag är inte klar
<HakanS> Oooops.
<Christoffer> Bland annat måste PontusOhman få lite mer kött på benen eftersom han har varit borta från hela diskussionen under vintern
<HakanS> !
<Christoffer> vi har alla hunnit fundera lite på egen hand sedan februari-mötet.
<Christoffer> så vi har säkert alla lite nya vinklar att ta upp
<Christoffer> slut
<HakanS> fdsvensson har ordet.
<fdsvensson> Det är bättre att diskutera det på forumet då! Vad är det som hänt som inte Pontus kan läsa på en kvart? Slut
<Christoffer> !
<PontusOhman> !
<HakanS> Jag föreslår att några personer tar fram ett, eller flera, förslag till nästa möte.
<HakanS> Klar.
<HakanS> Christoffer har ordet.
<Christoffer> Vi har väl redan ett förslag att utgå ifrån?
<Christoffer> slut
<fdsvensson> !
<HakanS> PontusOhman har ordet.
<HakanS> !
<PontusOhman> Jag har redan gått igenom mer eller mindre tråden som berör detta, samt att jag har startat ett ny tråd gällande detta då jag under en sökning hittade ett helt för mig nytt upplägg när det kommer till rollerna för TC och TL. Detta tar jag upp i denna tråd: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=53659 men bara en som har läst detta vilket är synd.
<PontusOhman> -ett +en!
<PontusOhman> Men jag anser att vi tar och bordlägger detta, då mötet går snart på övertid och håller oss till dessa två trådar tills nästa möte.
<PontusOhman> Eftersom jag behöver bege mig nu, och kan inte närvara mera.
<PontusOhman> Slut!
<HakanS> fdsvensson har ordet.
<fdsvensson> Håkans förslag tycker jag är mycket bra. pdf:en kom när det fanns många aktiva
<Christoffer> !
<fdsvensson> att tragla igenom här med detta på så få personer är natta. Slut
<HakanS> Min tur nu.
<HakanS> Vi har några förslag till organisation. Jag tycker att några personer kan få försöka ta fram ett gemensamt förslag som vi kan rösta om på nästa möte.
<HakanS> Vilka skulle i så fall vara intresserade av att ingå i gruppen?
<HakanS> Slut.
<HakanS> Christoffer har ordet.
<fdsvensson> +
<Christoffer> Tyvärr inte intresserad
<Christoffer> men tror på en sådan lösning
<Christoffer> slut
<HakanS> fdsvensson har ordet.
<fdsvensson> Är faktiskt intresserad, om det är okej att jag frågar folk på forumet.
<fdsvensson> f´ låt Slut
<HakanS> +
<HakanS> fdsvensson: frågar folk på forumet, om vad?
<HakanS> Klar.
<fdsvensson> Hur folk vill ha sin organisation.
<HakanS> +
<fdsvensson> Det är för mycket tjafs nu om att så vill inte jag ha det. Slut
<HakanS> De som ska sitta i gruppen bör göra det för att de personligen har något att tillföra. Måste de be andra om råd hela tiden så är de inte rätt personer.
<HakanS> Klar
<fdsvensson> +
<HakanS> fdsvensson har ordet.
<fdsvensson> Eller hur? Visst kan jag dra vad du vill redannu
<vulfgar> !
<fdsvensson> men om vi vill ha fler som är aktiva så är det enda raka. Du får inte vara så rädd Håkan
<HakanS> Vulfgar har ordet när fdsvensson är klar.
<fdsvensson> Jag vet också redan vad jag tycker, men det handlar liksom inte bara om oss. Slut
<Christoffer> !
<vulfgar> Jag tror det är bra att alla som visar intresse för organisationen får möjlighet att ingå i gruppen. Tex fdsvensson, Pontus, sen antar jag att även HakanS och En Broder Tuck kan vara intresserade.
<fdsvensson> +1
<vulfgar> Ett förslag från en grupp med viss bredd borde ha störst möjlighet att b li accepterad av många
<vulfgar> slut
<HakanS> Christoffer har ordet.
<Christoffer> Tror inte vi kommer längre här just nu. Jag håller med om att gruppen måste vara några personer stor. HakanS kan du göra ett inlägg på forumet och fråga efter intresserade för att sedan kanske ta diskussionerna i en stängd del på forumet så kan vi andra få se förslaget sedan när det är klart.
<Christoffer> Just för att minimera debatterna och få fram en dialog istället mellan de intresserade.
<Christoffer> slut
<HakanS> !
<HakanS> Jag kollar upp vilka som är intresserade av att ingå i gruppen.
<HakanS> Slut.
<fdsvensson> +
<HakanS> fdsvensson har ordet.
<fdsvensson> Kul :) Slut
 * vulfgar måste lämna nu. :/
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi bordlägga punkten om LoCots organisation till nästa möte?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi bordlägga punkten om LoCots organisation till nästa möte?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<Christoffer> +1
<fdsvensson> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Christoffer
<meetingology> +1 received from fdsvensson
<gusnan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from gusnan
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi bordlägga punkten om LoCots organisation till nästa möte?
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> Timman är sen. Jag föreslår att vi avslutar mötet. OK?
<fdsvensson> +1
<Christoffer> +1
<gusnan> +1
<fdsvensson> Bra jobbat HÃ¥kan ;)
<HakanS> Tack för visat intresse.
<HakanS> Nästa möte om 2 eller 4 veckor?
<fdsvensson> 2
<fdsvensson> beroende på val kanske
<Christoffer> 4 tror jag är bättre...försöka få månadsvis möten för att inte köra slut på oss
<fdsvensson> jobbigt?
<Christoffer> Inte speciellt, var väl dåligt ordval, var mitt sätt att säga att i höstas var det betydligt fler här på mötena. Om vi går över till 4 veckor mellan varje möte kanske fler och fler börjar dyka upp
<fdsvensson> tror inte det, borde i så fall köra på vanliga irc-kanalen
<fdsvensson> där e det fullt :p
<fdsvensson> Vad säger chefen?
<HakanS> Vi kollar när valet är slut.
<fdsvensson> Bra +1
<fdsvensson> Sov gott alla
<Christoffer> HakanS avslutar du mötet?
<HakanS> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Apr 27 20:11:27 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-se-mote/2011/ubuntu-se-mote.2011-04-27-18.31.moin.txt
<Christoffer> Gonatt!
